# 3/4 hardwood to carpet transition



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

When putting tack in. I was taught it should be a finger tip out and then tack. Also use Z BAR when you can to help hold the edge tight. Sometimes i have had to double tack strip for the height or flooring issues.


good luck and GOOD POST PrecisionFloors..............GOOD POST and good point


----------



## discombobulated (Mar 17, 2011)

No ideas on finding a vent beneath a hardwood floor? I tried a stud finder and it sucks for that application.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

discombobulated said:


> No ideas on finding a vent beneath a hardwood floor? I tried a stud finder and it sucks for that application.


Turn the heat on and use thermal imaging....might be pricy


----------

